
What Andrew Chen and A16Z get wrong about Uber and marketplaces - davecraige
https://medium.com/@davecraige/what-andressen-horowitz-gets-wrong-about-marketplaces-ce130cbb7537
======
davecraige
Thanks for giving this a read. I appreciate it.

